

Will Congress Repeal the 1099 Expansion? - J3L2404
http://boss.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/11/18/will-congress-repeal-the-1099-expansion/?src=twr

======
ataggart
What's the over-under on PPACA's contribution to the deficit? Anybody still
think it will be negative?

